# Help Suggest a Stocking List Based on LFS Stock



## DaveFe (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey all, I posted this in the tank setup forum but didn't get many replies, hoping to get a few more suggestions in here. I'm looking to start my first Cichlid tank, it's a standard 55G. In my previous tropical tanks I always enjoyed having livebearers and raising the fry so I'm looking for some fish that aren't complicated in terms of breeding.

I took a trip to my LFS to check their stock and while I've been browsing through the profiles on this site it's been a little overwhelming so I'm hoping maybe I can get some suggestions as to possible stocking lists based on the fish I'm about to list below. Or at least some help narrowing down this list into something more managable for research.

Red Zebra Cichlid
Frontosa
Duboise
Demasoni Cichlids
Brown Blotched Cichlid
Bumblebee
Peacock Cichlid(sidenote, isn't this just a generic name for a type of cichlid, aren't there many different "peacock" cichlids?)
Johanni Cichlid
Rusty Cichlid
Redtop Zebra
Auratus
Lelupi
Livingstonii
Electric Blue Hap
Red Top Cobalt Cichlid
Yellow Labidochromis
Red Dragon
Taiwan Rif
Kenyii Cichlid

Thanks,


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

DaveFe said:


> Red Zebra Cichlid OK for 55 if you don't have yellow labs
> Frontosa need a 72" tank
> Duboise need a 75G tank
> Demasoni Cichlids the extra-work mbuna, but works in a 55G
> ...


So three species, 1m:4f of each. Yellow labs, rusties and maybe the red top zebra? Find out if this is Metriaclima pyrsonotos.


----------



## DaveFe (Apr 13, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> So three species, 1m:4f of each. Yellow labs, rusties and maybe the red top zebra? Find out if this is Metriaclima pyrsonotos.


That's exactly the kind of info I was looking for thank you.

Curious what makes the Demasoni the extra work Mbuna?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have to buy a LOT of them to manage aggression. If you buy 30 and 15 of them turn out to be males, you will have to remove and rehome maybe 12 of them. For other mbuna, this would be more like 4 individuals. Less work.

They are more prone to bloat than other mbuna IME, although that can be managed fairly well. But the management of it is extra work. And if you don't manage it, your entire tank can be wiped out by the disease. As part of managing this, you need an extra tank or two (more work) to be used either for treatment of disease or holding an extra male so he heals up while waiting to rehome him.

At random the group will decide they don't like a particular fish...usually a sub-dominant male. They will attack and attack until he has no choice but to lurk under the surface. If you don't remove the fish, he will become sick and infect the tank. In order to remove the fish, you often have to remove all the rocks to net him.

Some people get annoyed when they have to remove the rocks several times/annually and treat for bloat on occasion. This happens more often with demasoni IME.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I would also add that before limiting yourself to the LFS, do a little hunting around the internet for your nearest aquarium club and local breeders. You will almost always find nicer fish, cheaper prices, and better advice.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you going to do with the offspring? They live a very long time, and take up much more space than livebearers, so you will probably want to sell/trade some of the fry.

I agree that you would probably be better off sourcing the fish straight from breeders, either local or online.


----------



## DaveFe (Apr 13, 2013)

So I don't think i'll be going through my LFS although I still wanted to go with the stock list DJ suggested. I ended up talking with an online vendor(one of this sites sponsors) and he said he hadn't seen any red top zebra females lately, but gave me a couple of others to look at, Red Top Trewavasae(Labeotropheus trewavasae)(Zimbawe) and Red Top Gallireya(Metriaclima sp.)

DJ you mentioned in my other thread that Trewavasae might get too big for my 55 gallon, what about the gallireya, the species profile for them on this site isn't very extensive, assuming it is the zebra long pelvic profile, little confused on the naming.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Scientific names change all the time, and it's true that a new name has been suggested for zebra long pelvic hara which is Metriaclima sp. Red Top Gallireya.

Some are hesitant to keep Metriaclima in a 48" tank. I've had luck with estherae in a 75G. According to the profiles, they are both 5" fish but the estherae is a little less aggressive than the gallireya.

On the other hand, the Labeotropheus is a 7" and just as aggressive as the gallireya. I'd go with the gallireya given this choice.


----------

